# 3D printed CO2 diffuser



## Jack12 (21 Aug 2014)

saw 3D printer the other day molding away complicated plastic shapes. Its quite fascinating. 

Anybody have idea in mind as to what would be an ideal design for the most efficient co2 diffuser which wouldn't slow down flow,  have a near perfect CO2 disolve rate, quick and easy maintenace? 

best position for such diffuser - attach it to inflow or outflow?

maybe a design that you can put inside one of the compartments in external filter for easy access and maintenance?

Anybody has CAD software experience?


----------



## pepedopolous (21 Aug 2014)

Wouldn't it be cool if the diffuser could screw directly onto the filter outlet/inlet? I really don't trust the locking nuts on Up in-line atomisers.

I think it would be very difficult to make a standalone unit that can be put in an external filter as they have to be watertight.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2014)

One of the project engineers at work is making one. From what i've heard the resolution is not that great yet and would need final machining to be watertight. A few more years  things should be much better.
I like your thinking, endless possibilities. You could use a fluval disc ceramic and modify a quick lock tap. Much harder to make one to be fitted into a filter, maybe a canister extension would be an option but its another potential leak.


----------



## r32syd (22 Aug 2014)

Hey guys this is an interesting subject. I work as a rapid prototype technician and I have done for 8 years and it was just the other day that I was thinking this. I also have two home built 3d printers at home and access two 6 sla machines and two sls machines at work and as such 3d printing is my second hobby/career and any advice I am more than happy to help.
Andy


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

I'll fire a couple of questions at you Andy
What sort of tolerances can these printers work to?
Whas sort of surface finish can they produce?
If you printed a cup would it hold water?and smaller scale 12mm dia with a 1.5mm wall is that still watertight?
How strong are the printed components? 
What things have you printed and what was the first item you printed?[DOUBLEPOST=1408726031][/DOUBLEPOST]Any pics?


----------



## Alje (22 Aug 2014)

The only question I have is why bother ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

Alje said:


> The only question I have is why bother ?


Our lass asks the same about planted tanks.


----------



## r32syd (22 Aug 2014)

Hello. My home printers can produce within +/- 0.1mm its not high tolerances but good enough for my uses.The ones I use at work are similar tolerance but better definition due to lasers as apposed to fdm extruder. Most prints have a good surface quality but as with any layered process build lines etc will be present but can easily be removed with sanding etc. I have printed several ornate vase's with a single wall thikness of 0.5mm and its still  water tight and I see no reason that a 12mm dia and 1.5 mm wall would not be water tight. The components I print are made from PLA as its the easiest thermo plastic to use athough not good with heat it is very tough and as for strength it would all depend on how dense it was printed. Many different materials are available for example ABS and nylon making componenets comparable to injection moulding. My first print would have been calibration componenets cubes and 100mm crosses for fine tuning but after that it was a bust of yoda I think.



Collection of objects
I


Ogre printed in sections



Golem LOTR



World Cup



His and hers owls
Just an exmlample oh things I have done.


----------



## Jack12 (24 Aug 2014)

This is fantastic work Andy. Would be awesome if u give it a try with the diffuser and share your experience with us! Maybe a very fine plastic mesh placed inside a cylinder shaped container attached to outlet will do a trick for a cheap effective, disposable diffuser?


----------



## r32syd (24 Aug 2014)

Thanks jack12 .I will have to come up with a design and go from there  your idea is similar to what i had in mind. If anyone else has ideas then feel free to add. A Larger collection of ideas will be a benefit 
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Oct 2014)

Maybe not a diffusor but something else to get involved in Andy

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-twinstar-thoughts.34795/#post-372344


----------



## r32syd (20 Oct 2014)

I will take a look thanks  i have not had much success with the diffuser but may be this is achievable!


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Oct 2014)

You could make a holder for a fluval disc ceramic or maybe a body for the new up inline ceramic. I think you would need a much higher resolution to print a plastic diffuser but i think making improved cases/housings is possible but might need final machining to be watertight where components meet


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Oct 2014)

These look pretty cool


----------



## r32syd (20 Oct 2014)

I like your idea of making some new housing.  I broke my inline diffuser only the other day. Z corp printers are pretty cool but the components i have seen are not that durable and would be not be water tight. They are great for visual models but not convinced on how good they would be as a working model. On the other hand my home 3D printer is not fantastic and i have only made a handfull of water tight parts for examply some vases and a 16mm to 13mm filter pipe reducer.im sure the diffuser can be achieved


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Oct 2014)

Wow that printer is amazing


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Oct 2014)

I did think that about the z corp components usability, even more so when I saw them coat the model
The housing for the inline should be achievable but i think you will have to tap/cut the threads. remember these things run at 2-3bar pressure.
I'm not 100% convinced about the strength. Co2 attacks some rubbers and possibly plastics too. you wouldn't want it to explode and dump the contents of your tank all over the floor
However I am interested to see how you get on, any problems you may or may not encounter and to proved wrong on the strength factor.
Good luck


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

just to dig an old thread up. A quick question Andy. what sort of file formats can you print? I'm just getting going with solidworks can you print the 3d parts I can draw? could I help this project in any way?


----------



## r32syd (13 Apr 2015)

Hello mate. You almost certainly can help. Unfortunately i have recently moved home and have not set up my printer yet but I will with time. I have to use .stl only. Let me know what you come up with


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

cool! I just need to figure out how to export/convert into that format then.
Do I need add anything to my models for the printer to start from?
the potential for this is massive, reactor parts, inline diffuser cases etc.
the advantage of solidworks is I can change dimensions to suit the printing process in minutes, even assemble parts on screen and see how they will fit together and see potential problems before they happen


----------



## r32syd (13 Apr 2015)

The last time I used solid works im certain it was a simple as export and the select stl from file types  but im a complete noob and only designed  a tube for 16/22 to 13mm filter hose  No once you have drawn the cad its good to go. FYI max part size would be 180x180yby 100z mm


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

I have solidworks 2015, I'm going to google file types and see where we go from there.  I think the up inline body will be the first test. looks like its time to strip mine down and measure the components then start playing around with some designs, it shouldn't be too difficult though their not that complicated. like I said in an earlier post we might have to do some final finishing of the printed parts to ensure their watertight. was the printer tolerance around 0.1mm?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

that didn't take long
https://docs.google.com/document/d/13_g7j63YnnXiOz4gaZRVZyVRLXVXQgQ9mtpETMhl1XY/view?pli=1


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

what do I want to output as? binary or ASCII?


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2015)

he he just been having a play I should have used different sizes. the large tube is 20mm/16mm, its length is 30mm. the small tube is 4mm/2mm od/id and the length is 30mm from centre of large tube. the fillet radius is 2mm


----------



## r32syd (14 Apr 2015)

Thats pretty good  yes before i moved i was getting +/- 0.1. I'm pretty sure binary should be fine. Keep up the good work


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2015)

Will they hold the pressure? How you going to attach the stone?


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Apr 2015)

LondonDragon said:


> Will they hold the pressure? How you going to attach the stone?


not 100% sure about the pressure, I was thinking the same thing earlier in the thread. I was thinking along the lines of a replacement body for the up inline ceramic and maybe a new body for the fluval disc too. I've just got my replacement up inline today and am thinking about getting started with a 1'st design


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2015)

How quickly does it dry? While making it if you can create a groove for the stone, stop when the groove is at its upper limit, silicone the stone in place, carry on with the printing and seal the stone into the plastic! Now that would be awesome


----------

